# Northwest NJ Magic Anti/de Icer



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone in northwest nj need info on magic salt, liquid or granular, proper use or pricing? I am a magic dealer and can help with questions or concerns. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

.


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Send me your contact info.. I lost my last source for magic

We are in Stroudsburg Pa

[email protected]


----------



## Yamaha0219 (Jan 7, 2010)

How far north are you?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Harold, get your posts up so you can send me a PM. I am always looking for new dealers, especially day of storm loading in an emergency. Sierra


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Guys-

Harold is my dealer. Great service, resonable pricing. He's longer time member here than his name indicates, he changed over from a previous one. Harold is very knowledgeable, don't be shy asking questions.........

Ed


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank You Ed. 

Yamaha0219.. Near delaware water gap off of rt 80.

Sierra.. We can load you with granular product day of storm, during storm or after,


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll call when I get some time later.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Contact info*

Ok, PM available now.. Here are two other contacts for me-

[email protected]
908.362.5895

Thanks


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thanks for purchase*

Thanks for using the product shovelracer.. I am confident you will see the benifits, better effectivness at colder temps, environmentally friendlier, non corrosive, use less=save money, pleased customers, etc. Talk to you soon.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You got it. Ran a test patch last night. the test area was still wet this morning, the area I hit with about 30% more rock salt melted some but was locked up again this morning. Not sure how cold it got last night, but I see a difference. Now to see if the extra cost actually pays off with increased efficiency in the big picture.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Harold,

We ran the full load today. In the end we wound up applying at about 600-700/acre in the early morning, and closer to half of that once the sun came out. We used our average amount in the end. However, upon final inspection I noticed that the pavement was considerably cleaner. This means we wont have to reapply in the morning to get rid of refreeze. I'm happy about that. 

What i did notice is that it does not flow as smooth out of the box, almost like clumps were falling onto the spinner. Also we were not able to get it to flow out of our sidewalk spreader.

I let the building super of a school we do know we were trying it out. He is going to get back to me on his opinion, and whether there are any increased or decreased issues with the kids tracking it into the building.

I'll post my final thoughts in a few days.

Thanks


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Magic usage*

Hey Rob,

We were able to use about half our average rate on this storm due to very good sun early in the day and temps hitting close to 32 by afternoon. You went heavier than you had too. Your rate per acre is directly dependent on how much "hardpack" you leave behind after plowing. x amount of de-icer melts x amount of ice, less left from plowing less de-icer used.

Magic is much thicker and stickier than straight bulk rock salt. This reduces "bounce and scatter", tacks the product to the pavement so wind and cars dont blow it away, and helps you keep it where you want it doing its job. You didnt mention to me you were doing sidewalks.. it will not spread out of a cheap grass seed spreader or similar salter hand spreader.. all of my crews run 5 gal buckets and spread evenly with coffee cans. Your reduction in cost of product will still save you money with the bit of added labor involved in spreading by hand, well worth a try next time.

Keep me posted and ill keep feeding you all the tricks and info.

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## Yamaha0219 (Jan 7, 2010)

My 2 cents on the product and our experiences.

We started using Magic last year, mixed it ourselves...quickly found out that our salt was too wet to absorb the product properly and had our hoppers freeze.

This year we got nailed with that 30+ inches so our hoppers were loaded for several days before the product was released with ZERO freezing, being able to leave the product in our hoppers like that is a huge selling point right there.

We use the product for pre and post salting and couldn't be happier with it.

About the sidewalks.... we purchased two pallets of bagged triple treat rock salt...the bags were dripping wet of product, it reminded me of using Magic except the brine used was blue. Anyway, we put it in one of our Lesco spreaders and it wouldn't spread, right then and there we used those pallets up as quickly as possible by hand spreading and went back to our normal product.

I used the Magic a couple times during the last month because I ran out of bagged on a truck but had some Magic Salt on hand. Just loaded up the kitty litter bucket and treated the sidewalks with it, worked as expected, but I'm in no hurry to try and put it through a spreader.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Harold, I had a feeling it would not run through the spreader, but had to try it out anyways. You got to give me more credit though, it was not some box store junk, it was a designated spreader designed for rock salt. The holes are as large as tennis balls, but it just bridged it though. We switched our rate once it stopped snowing. Probably only put out 500lb extra in that time.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*?*

"We switched our rate once it stopped snowing" PM me Rob and explain what you were doing and what that means.

Top halves with handles of laundry detergent bottles work well too.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Magic Products For Sale at unbeatable prices!*

Please PM me for price quotes on Magic -O and Magic salt. We can provide anit-icing pre-treatment liquid applications, you can pick up anti-icing bulk magic-o(our pump is metered), we can deliver granular magic de-icing material or you can pick up. Thanks in advanced!

HF
Countryside Supply LLC


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Harold, is your product the same as Mr. Magic?


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

V-scapes,

I am not familiar with a product "mr. magic". Please go to www.magicsalt.info and let me know. I can help you with any questions/concerns and offer very good prices. Thanks


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

*Current MAGIC products, sale pricing enclosed*

Countryside landscape and nursery supply llc has a sale going on for select magic products. Please find the items and sale rates listed below..

1) Magic-0 $4.10/gallon picked up from our location, our pump is metered (larger volume discounts available)
2) Come to our location and fill up your buckets for only 10 cents per pound! (we have a scale on site)
3) Bulk magic salt (treated at or above 8 gallons/ton) picked up $155/ton (delivery available from 2-30 tons, quoted seperatly)

[email protected]
Blairstown, NJ 07825
908.362.5895


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

What if I want one ton Harold.........?

Guys, I am not invested in Harold in any way, BUT, he's my Magic supplier and a Sub Contractor of mine, and in both roles he's running a top notch operation. Good focus on the customer and overall quality. To the extent possible I use these guys for all I can and would HIGHLY reccomend them to anyone looking for a reference. We run a pretty good sized operation and he's been able to keep up with demand from us and the clients he had before, so I'm certain he'd handle new business the same way.....

Maybe the best part of dealing with Countryside is the fact that they know the business from the contractor/service provider side and not just as a retailler/wholesaler. The timing issues/constraints, wacky clients, they've been there too. Well I guess thats enough ego inflation for Harold on a given day, so if anyone needs a reference to deal with these guys reach out to me, I'd be happy to talk to you.........


----------



## Yards Apart (Jan 19, 2011)

Harold

I will probably be needing 1 ton magic salt sometime this weekend I have enough for friday but will be out for mondays storm. Is it possible to get it on the weekend as I only have limited salt storage area. And can you send an email to [email protected] with a number to reach you at to schedule a time.

Kevin


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I just bought a gallon of milk today. Strangely, my posts were on the back of it.

Hmph...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

That's pricey for Magic. Locally we're $125 delivered.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

lilweeds;1205589 said:


> That's pricey for Magic. Locally we're $125 delivered.


Thats an unheard of price, they dont even get it that low upstate NY where transportation costs arent as high.. Are you sure its not international selling you bcs and calling it magic?


----------



## Pirate52 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wait a minute*

"Thats an unheard of price, they dont even get it that low upstate NY where transportation costs arent as high.. Are you sure its not international selling you bcs and calling it magic? "
How come if you go to Sear's website for Ice Be Gone and look at the tech liberary for msds http://seaco.com/images/MSDS IBG.pdf it has both names on this sheet. Then go to International's web site and see http://www.internationalsalt.com/bulkicemelters.php that they use Ice be gone in both thier bulk and thier bags that they sell to home depot ( look up at ad on this page ) . So how can you say it's brewers mix. . And although we can't get the NYS pricing you can look up what they bid to the state delievered per ton http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/pdfdocs/3210021775a.pdf and the price of the liquid http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/pdfdocs/3210021795a.pdf. Like I said we don't have the state's buying power to get these prices but they must be making money at these numbers or they wouldn't bid it.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Pirate.. before I became a magic dealer i tried a load of "treated" salt from international as i did not want to mix at my site. (I had used magic for three years prior to this "try out". This was about six years ago, things may have changed. I don't know. The load I received was tested after I had horrible results. We determined that it was not magic-0 that they were treating it with. Matter of fact one of the ingredients that was found in the material was molasses. It sparked a huge problem, magic had to ask them to stop selling it labeled magic salt or they would sue. To the best of my knowledge international still sneaks quotes out there calling it magic if a client asks for magic. Back then they were not suppose to and a lawsuit was waiting around the corner if they kept it up. Once again I don't know where it all stands now.


----------



## Pirate52 (Jan 17, 2011)

*A rose by any other name .........*

I don't know what was going on with international back then but ther were a lot of products coming out into the market for deicing. As for a bad load of a product in another thread NW snow removal apparently got one also for a product. It happens for anything, the difference being on the product support afterward. Looking at the msds sheet from sears they name three different names used for their product ( dcs50, Ice be gone, magic). Even though the patent from 1986 would have expired trademark names do not. International probably buys the product and had ice be gone as thier trademark for it. Even the beet juice guys buy the base product ( suger beet rafinates ) from someone who processes sugar beets. From there they trademark the product with a name ( Geo-melt, Icebite). A lot of the same product is made in one place and called different names for the same thing, it depends on what the buyer wants to call it.


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Harold Finch;1184644 said:


> Does anyone in northwest nj need info on magic salt, liquid or granular, proper use or pricing? I am a magic dealer and can help with questions or concerns. Thanks in advanced!


I would like some pricing on Magic -O liquid and also treating my piles I have 50 tons inbound and ready to be treated. Thanks

Fernando


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

fercho1;1234848 said:


> I would like some pricing on Magic -O liquid and also treating my piles I have 50 tons inbound and ready to be treated. Thanks
> 
> Fernando


Hey frecho1,

Please PM me or e mail us at [email protected] or call at 908.362.5895


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Pirate,

Please PM me if you can otherwise please call me at 908.362.5895 if i do not ansewr please leave message with your number. I have some things I would like to discuss with you.

Thanks, 
HF


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes Harold, my dealer in PA $125 a ton. It's double the price I pay for my rock salt, so I think it's still too high


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

lilweeds;1235175 said:


> Yes Harold, my dealer in PA $125 a ton. It's double the price I pay for my rock salt, so I think it's still too high


Can you PM me his contact info.. I would like to do business with him. Thanks


----------



## Pirate52 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Discuss what?*

Harold just write what you want to say, being in Upstate New York I doubt I'll travel down to New Jersey to buy anything.
Pirate52


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Pirate52;1236309 said:


> Harold just write what you want to say, being in Upstate New York I doubt I'll travel down to New Jersey to buy anything.
> Pirate52


Ok, I no longer deal Magic products.. I wanted to discuss it with you privately as you have busted me enough to help pursued my decision. Where is that guy who is still owed money from a bad load? I forget his name but I would like to speak to him also.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

That's a shame. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Harold,

Thanks for the e mail, however i would like to get the Magic-O instead of the greenways plus product.IMO it works better do you still have any liquid i can come and pick up?
I need about 800 gallons
Thanks

Fernando


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

fercho1;1236990 said:


> Harold,
> 
> Thanks for the e mail, however i would like to get the Magic-O instead of the greenways plus product.IMO it works better do you still have any liquid i can come and pick up?
> I need about 800 gallons
> ...


No, we only carry/stock Green Way Plus products now. We can supply you 800 gallons any time, our current price is 2.75/gallon. If you would like to pick up please advise.

Thanks
HF


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Harold, thanks but no thank you.it's a shame you switched from magic because I only want magic We tried that gwp treated salt and triple treat in bags ,got it from west Chester in Flanders.it froze in the hopper. the master distributor who you get it from told the board of one of the HOA s we service that it was the best thing going better than magic. We did the roads with magic and used that stuff on the driveways and walkways and the roads we black and wet while the walks and driveways were hard pack. Say what you will about magic but it works and works well. The board president told us to get rid of it and use magic every where. Another cheap copy of magic in my opinion. Good Luck!
Thanks

Fernando


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Harold Finch;1236327 said:


> Ok, I no longer deal Magic products.. I wanted to discuss it with you privately as you have busted me enough to help pursued my decision. Where is that guy who is still owed money from a bad load? I forget his name but I would like to speak to him also.


I believe you're thinking about NW Snow Removal. IDK if _she_ ever got that issue resolved.

And this new turn of events is rather interesting. I would assume that the details are not for public consumption, but I think the more intelligent folks here can read between the lines. Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Dude I plow snow, I can't read at all............LOL


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

At least I can laugh about it now.. Thank You to all that are sticking with us!


----------

